# Lacie External HD MAC OS Ext Format READ ONLY!?!



## surina777 (Jan 7, 2008)

i googled around to try and find the answer but the only thing i can find are users with windows formatted external hd's being readonly on a mac

my case is...i have an lacie 160gb external hd i have been using w/my pb g4 for years and i assume it is b/c of the tiger install it is now it is only allowing me readonly access?

anyone have any suggestions?

sorry for the newb question...but i googled/searched to no avail

heres my terminal readout:
Macintosh:~ Surina$ diskutil list; cd /volumes/; ls -la
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *111.8 Gi   disk0
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         31.5 Ki    disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS partition1              69.9 Gi    disk0s3
   3:                  Apple_HFS Partition 2             41.7 Gi    disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *152.7 Gi   disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         31.5 Ki    disk1s1
   2:             Apple_Driver43                         64.0 Ki    disk1s2
   3:           Apple_Driver_ATA                         64.0 Ki    disk1s3
   4:             Apple_FWDriver                         112.0 Ki   disk1s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Surina's Media          152.7 Gi   disk1s6
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *0.0 B      disk2

image of my info on hd --> http://i6.tinypic.com/86q2eeh.jpg


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an external LaCie HD that I use with Tiger with no problems. I believe I had to do a clean install for it to work though. You can also go to the LaCie website to download their update tool to check for latest firmware.
 Have you tried the usual repairs with disk utility? (permissions and repair disk)


----------



## surina777 (Jan 7, 2008)

repair disk? yea it failed...


----------



## surina777 (Jan 7, 2008)

i will try dl'in the firmware...see if that helps any! thanks


----------



## surina777 (Jan 7, 2008)

no dice  updated the firmware ... i am guessing it has to do w/the warning i get when i first  plug in the external to the mac....says that its having problems and that i need to back it up and format the hd ... oh well... i was trying avoid having to back everything up to multiple dvds

thanks for the help anyways! any other suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 8, 2008)

That was going to be my next suggestion too...   
 Good luck to ya!


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you repaired permissions on both your hard drive and the external drive? If you're getting errors when you plug the drive in, it might be time to move to a new drive, or at least reformat, as the format/drive is almost 4 years old.


----------

